# Merlin my rat



## Maureen Las (Dec 17, 2009)

I debated whether I should have his fatty tumor removed. he is older and does have some chronic respiratory issues ..I decided to have it removed because it was growing really fast and I have been through that with rats before and I just didn't want to have him PTS when the tumor got too big. 
I decide to have the tumor removed and picked him up from the vet when he was still partially under from the anesthesia;
the vet said to just let him rest in the carrier (he had warmers under him) until he was more alert. 

I had promised to take 2 shelter rabbits to the vet for spay/ neuter so left for approx 90 min. When I got home he was dead. 

I feel just terrible..absolutely horrible.
I did not expect this at all..
he had a horrible life beforeI:bigtears: adopted him and I just wish so much that I hadn't had the surgery done. It was probably too much for him as I have no idea how old he was. 
I wish that I had been able to stay with him ..maybe if I had been with him he wouldn't have slipped away. 

RIP Merlin I I wish so very much that I had said goodbye to you 

I love you little buddy


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Angieluv. It wasn't your fault that he died--the surgery would have made his life much better. He would have struggled really badly with that large tumor, and having it removed was the right thing to do. You did what you thought was best to make his life better; his death may even have been unrelated to the stress of surgery. There may have been more damage to his system from age and illness than you could have known, and he may have died then even if he hadn't had the surgery. You gave him a great forever home and did everything you could to make his life long and happy. I'm so sorry he left you but I think it was still a good decision to have the surgery. Sleep peacefully, Merlin.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I agree that I think you did the right thing. It's not at all your fault and you gave him a better life than he would have had anywhere else. Anesthesia is just really hard on the little critters.

When I was working at a vet this summer, we had a budgie come in to have a benign tumor removed. He was doing fine after the surgery, even eating, then boom the next time we looked over he was dead. We were all devastated, but that's the way life is; you can't get anything good out of it without taking the risks and sometimes the risks don't end in your favor.

:hug:


----------



## l.lai (Dec 17, 2009)

IM sorry for your loss, you did your best to give him the best possible life!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 17, 2009)

we're so sorry you lost Merlin. Don't beat yourself up over doing the right thing. Sometimes, no matter how hard we try, we still lose our fur babies. He had a good forever home with you and knew what love was--hang onto the good things. Four out of the last five times I've taken my bunnies to the vet I've still lost them. The loss hurts a hell of a lot, but I wouldn't do anything different. Be happy that he was in your life and knew that you loved him--otherwise you wouldn't be hammering at yourself. Rest in peace little man.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry for your loss urplepansy:Rest in peace Merlin urplepansy:


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss RIP Merlin


----------



## kirbyultra (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry, angieluv. I think you did the right thing too. Don't beat yourself up over it. Merlin would not want you to be sad.


----------



## cheryl (Dec 18, 2009)

So very sorry Maureen.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 18, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost Merlin. He was able to know what it is to be safe and loved in your home. :rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 18, 2009)

I am so sorry.

Dave


----------



## pamnock (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry Maureen. We recently lost our Willard, who looked a lot like Merlin. 



Pam


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Maureen.

Be Pain Free at the Rainbow Bridge Merlin.

Susan :rainbow:


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 19, 2009)

Pray for ya :bunnyhug:


----------



## hln917 (Dec 23, 2009)

Just saw this now. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 23, 2009)

a girl i work with took in a rat that the school had who i saved from being a feeder...ive known her since she was about 7 weeks old and saved her multiple times. 

I found out the other day that she had a cancerous tumor removed and now she has another one...reading this makes me worried

Im so sorry for your loss. He had a good life though with you and im sure he couldnt have asked for better


----------



## jcottonl02 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry, but as already said- it was not your fault. You gave him a wonderful life, helped him forget his awful past and made his last years worth living. 

If you hadn't had the tumour removed, then no doubt soon you would have had to put him to sleep anyway- no animal can live with a massive tumour increasing rapidly in mass.

You did the right thing- it was a quick, painless passing I'm sure, and most importantly he died having been loved like he never knew before.

Take care of yourself
RIP little one x


----------



## kirsterz09 (Dec 30, 2009)

sorry for your loss,
R.I.P Merlin


----------



## Boz (Dec 31, 2009)

I am sorry Angie. :hug: He had a great life before he passed. He definitely got to live life and experience how it was to be spoiled and it's all thanks to you. It's not your fault. 

RIP Merlin ink iris:


----------

